# Great news for broke growers



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

Great news for broke growers. They got the wally world everywhere now.
(seen this pic and thought of B. Grunts 40 dollar light set up.)

Now anyone can grow on mars. hehehehehe


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

looks like MARS to me.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 16, 2006)

mars... that looks like my back yard.. i dunno what you guys are talkin about lol... thats what the yard looks like before the grass grows back in the spring


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 16, 2006)

What, no Starbucks?


----------



## spook313 (Mar 16, 2006)

no, there are three starbucks on mars.


----------

